# goLinuxSMS: rilascio binario COMPLETO per sviluppo software

## AlterX

Ciao ragazzi,

ho deciso di rilasciare il binario funzionante (solo per linux) del motore engineSMS.

In questo thread potete, come nel parallelo sideSMS, discutere sulla creazione comune di un progetto basato sul mio motore.

Unica clausola:

Obbligatorio inserire in qualsiasi software sviluppato, nella finestra di info, il credito della libreria (a tal proposito è presente la funzione vodafone_get_credit) con la possibilità di contattare lo sviluppatore

La libreria possiede un set di API riflessive, che permette di espandere la stessa; di conseguenza è possibile creare le stesse funzioni per l'invio degli sms, anche verso altri vodafone non italiani.

Per gli altri gestori, l'unico problema è che la libreria non è in grado di effettuare richieste https; problema dovuto alla scarsa documentazione sulla formulazione delle richieste.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Devo ancora decidere la licenza, che ovviamente non deve permettere il rilascio del sorgente e la modifica di essa.

Anche questi commenti son ben accetti qui!

La mia intenzione è di creare un software, completamente integrato con il KDE, ma altri fork per Gnome ecc... possono ovviamente essere creati.

Fatevi avanti...

P.S. E' in fase di sviluppo la versione multithread che permette di inviare "simultaneamente" più sms.

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Anche questi commenti son ben accetti qui!

 

Domanda: Preferisci che faccio il merge di questo thread con quello vecchio oppure chiudo il vecchio?

----------

## AlterX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Anche questi commenti son ben accetti qui! 
> 
> Domanda: Preferisci che faccio il merge di questo thread con quello vecchio oppure chiudo il vecchio?

 

No grazie, chiudi pure il vecchio senza problemi!  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> ho deciso di rilasciare il binario funzionante (solo per linux) del motore engineSMS.
> 
> In questo thread potete, come nel parallelo sideSMS, discutere sulla creazione comune di un progetto basato sul mio motore.
> ...

 

Ho dimenticato di dire che finchè non trovo la licenza, non posso rilasciare la libreria...

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Ho dimenticato di dire che finchè non trovo la licenza, non posso rilasciare la libreria...

 

Beh per dire questo il bottone con scritto "edit" mi sembra che sia una scelta migliore rispetto al quotare un intero post di cose dette da te, no?

----------

## assente

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> ho deciso di rilasciare il binario funzionante (solo per linux) del motore engineSMS.
> 
> In questo thread potete, come nel parallelo sideSMS, discutere sulla creazione comune di un progetto basato sul mio motore.
> ...

 

Cioè rilasci un binario (o libreria) solo per Linux e vorresti che qualcuno facesse un'interfaccia che la utilizzi al posto di libwww o ClientForm?

Poi stai cercando una licenza per obbligare a chi fa interfacce a inserire una funzione che stampi i tuoi crediti?

A meno che non sia la tua lib a stampare i "crediti", credo che anche l'interfaccia non sarebbe software F/OSS

----------

## AlterX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Ho dimenticato di dire che finchè non trovo la licenza, non posso rilasciare la libreria... 
> 
> Beh per dire questo il bottone con scritto "edit" mi sembra che sia una scelta migliore rispetto al quotare un intero post di cose dette da te, no?

 

Si scusa hai ragione!

----------

## AlterX

 *assente wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> ho deciso di rilasciare il binario funzionante (solo per linux) del motore engineSMS.
> 
> In questo thread potete, come nel parallelo sideSMS, discutere sulla creazione comune di un progetto basato sul mio motore.
> ...

 

La libreria non ha nulla a che fare con libwww o altro...è un SDK che permette di inviare SMS...

l'utilizzo è quello che uno ne vuole fare (programma desktop, o internet, o altro...). L'idea era quella di creare

un programma che gestisca rubrica di cell, permetta di inviare sms, salvarli, ecc...

No, non sto cercando una licenza che obblighi a visualizzare i miei crediti, questa è una mia clausola in cambio dell'uso della versione completa; la licenza è

per l'uso in generale, che non constringa di rilasciare il sorgente!!

E perchè mai il software creato sulla libreria non dovrebbe essere free...non voglio mica vietarne la distribuzione!!

Spiegami come faccio a far stampare i crediti dalla mia libreria?!?! dove glieli farei stampare?!?!?

----------

## rakim

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> che non constringa di rilasciare il sorgente!!

 

Ma...l'open-source???

IMHO (e non solo) programmi come gimp (potrei elencarne migliaia) hanno raggiunto lo stato attuale perché l'intera comunità ha lavorato al loro sviluppo.

Il minimo che si potrebbe fare per ricambiare il lavoro dell'intera comunità sarebbe quello di rilasciare il sorgente dei nostri PICCOLI programmini affinché vengano ampliati e migliorati!

Comunque è una tua scelta e la rispetto!

----------

## AlterX

 *rakim wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   che non constringa di rilasciare il sorgente!! 
> 
> Ma...l'open-source???
> 
> IMHO (e non solo) programmi come gimp (potrei elencarne migliaia) hanno raggiunto lo stato attuale perché l'intera comunità ha lavorato al loro sviluppo.
> ...

 

Beh il fatto è che questo è...nel senso che è il software che si può costruire sopra che può essere ampliato!!!

la libreria più che inviare sms, non può e non potrà fare di più...hai voglia di ampliarla!!!

Invece tutto ciò che si può ampliare è il contorno sopra l'invio degli sms: storico, invio a schedulazione, rubriche varia, importazioni,

nick associati ai numeri, numero di invii fatti in un giorno, ecc...

----------

## assente

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, non sto cercando una licenza che obblighi a visualizzare i miei crediti, questa è una mia clausola in cambio dell'uso della versione completa; la licenza è
> 
> per l'uso in generale, che non constringa di rilasciare il sorgente!!
> ...

 

La clausola fa parte della licenza con cui distribuisci la libreria, su internet non ci sono strette di mano.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E perchè mai il software creato sulla libreria non dovrebbe essere free...non voglio mica vietarne la distribuzione!!
> 
> Spiegami come faccio a far stampare i crediti dalla mia libreria?!?! dove glieli farei stampare?!?!?

 

Vorrei essere meno ambiguo possibile, io non ho parlato di "free" ma di F/OSS, comunque libreria binaria + obbligo di credito sull'interfaccia (svilupparta da terzi) non è nemmeno BSD (IMHO); ti conviene scrivere una licenza tu.

L'unico modo che avresti per stampare i crediti è sul terminale, in questo modo l'interfaccia potrebbe essere ancora F/OSS altrimenti, col vincolo di crediti x la lib, anche l'interfaccia non potrebbe F/OSS (IMHO).

Se è un problema di visibilità , a sto punto non rilasciare la libreria e fai tutto tu multipiattaforma con le librerie WxWidgets?!

----------

## shev

[mod]

AlterX, se non quoti come netiquette prevede ti blocco nuovamente il topic, con rischio di ban dal forum, ok? Le regole del forum sono chiare, sei stato avvisato più volte, hai pure detto a randomaze che ha ragione e poi continui a fregartene e quotare in modo orribile. Pertanto sei ufficialmente invitato a rispettare le regole del forum, in caso contrario prenderò gli opportuni provvedimenti. La stessa cosa vale per i ben tre, forse quattro topic identici sullo stesso argomento che hai aperto, oltretutto OT: ok, tendiamo a tollerare un po' di OT e infatti stiamo lasciando aperto il tuo topic come altri, ma sei invitato a non aprire più topic sullo stesso argomento (tre su quattro chiusi, per altro...). Anche qui, in caso contrario verranno presi provvedimenti.

[/mod]

p.s.: non prenderlo come un attacco personale o un accanirsi nei tuoi confronti per chissà che motivo, non è questo il senso del messaggio. Semplicemente ci sono delle regole e vanno rispettate, a maggior ragione se già diverse volte sei stato invitato a farlo. Vale per te come per me e chiunque altro. Stiamo aumentando di numero ed è bene che tutti rispettino le regole, pena l'avere un forum invivibile o difficilmente consultabile.

----------

## AlterX

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: non prenderlo come un attacco personale o un accanirsi nei tuoi confronti per chissà che motivo, non è questo il senso del messaggio. Semplicemente ci sono delle regole e vanno rispettate, a maggior ragione se già diverse volte sei stato invitato a farlo. Vale per te come per me e chiunque altro. Stiamo aumentando di numero ed è bene che tutti rispettino le regole, pena l'avere un forum invivibile o difficilmente consultabile.

 

Ok ti chiedo scusa, ma io quoto semplicemente selezionando il comando "riporta"...

pensavo che questo bastasse come quotazione corretta!?!

----------

## AlterX

 *assente wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se è un problema di visibilità , a sto punto non rilasciare la libreria e fai tutto tu multipiattaforma con le librerie WxWidgets?!

 

Ok, ma io volevo anche dare la possibilità agli altri di usare la libreria e poi non ho una grande conoscenza delle QT e zero delle wxwidgets...

----------

## flocchini

quote annidati o messaggi particolarmente lunghi non andrebbero riportati... Un po' di taglia/incolla insomma  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

sinceramente non capisco ancora per quale motivazione tu non voglia 

rilasciare la libreria sotto GPL

Domanda diretta:

Hai paura che qualcuno la spacci per propria per poi nn 

riconoscerti il merito di averla concepita?

----------

## redmatrix

Qualunque decisione tu abbia preso in merito al rilascio del tuo lavoro è bene che tu scelga una licenza o ne scriva una, altrimenti ne perderesti qualunque diritto.

Detto questo mi auguro una maggiore chiarezza da parte tua, gli annunci vanno fatti a "lavori ultimati" e non prima (il software  per fortuna non è un "futures"), giusto per intenderci mi sembra corretto un:

```

Rilasciata libABC con licenza XYZ.

Tale licenza prevede:

1) bla bla bla

2) Bla bla bla

n) Bla

Vi invito quindi a usare/sviluppare/ignorare/boicottare/...are libABC per questi motivi:

1) Bla bla bla

2) Bla bla bla

n) Bla ...
```

Ciao.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

alterx, credo che shev intenda magari quotare 2 volte nello stesso messaggio, senza aprirne uno per ogni quote

----------

## Ic3M4n

visto che ognuno aggiunge un pezzettino alla volta...

questo è il link in cui si parla di come si quota...

credo che non ci sia bisogno di tornare ancora sull'argomento, mi sembra una cosa semplice

----------

## AlterX

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> Qualunque decisione tu abbia preso in merito al rilascio del tuo lavoro è bene che tu scelga una licenza o ne scriva una, altrimenti ne perderesti qualunque diritto.
> 
> 

 

Appunto...ma se scrivo una licenza, diciamo in un file txt, chiunque potrebbe cancellarlo e quindi fare lo stesso quello che vuole...Io vorrei inserire almeno la dicitura nella libreria stessa, a scanso di equivoci.

EDIT: il lavoro è ultimato, si tratta solo di trovare la giusta licenza e viene subito rilasciata.

P.S. per il quote da schifo, penso di aver capito cosa intendeva! Grazie a tutti

----------

## AlterX

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> sinceramente non capisco ancora per quale motivazione tu non voglia 
> 
> rilasciare la libreria sotto GPL
> 
> 

 

Non voglio un rilascio sotto GPL perchè poi sarei obbligato a rilasciare anche il codice. 

Siccome è nata come una iniziativa individuale (anche per ottenere un ritorno economico),  ho

lavorato duro e tenendo conto dell'efficienza e qualità del prodotto.

Se fosse nata come un'idea collettiva, allora non ci sarebbero stati problemi...

----------

## grentis

Ciao

c'e' una cosa che non capisco...perche' vuoi tenere tutta la libreria chiusa? Spiego: e' vero che al principio puo' dare fastidio pensare che altri la possano usare liberamente quando TU hai perso tempo e TU ti sei impegnato per farla...ma io, quando faccio un programma/progetto/documento (anche se qualcuno  :Confused:   in un vecchio post mi ha dato dell'incompetente (non facciamo nomi  :Laughing:  )) LO faccio per ME...perche' mi serve, per vedere se riesco a farcela con le mie conoscenze e capacita'...(soprattutto in casi come questo dove non e' - secondo me - qualcosa di vendibile).

Per cui cosa importa se qualcuno usa il tuo codice? anzi, ne sarei contento di sapere che qualcuno lo reputa cosi' buono da usarlo (magari come base di partenza) per i suoi scopi. 

Inoltre, da quello che ho visto nella comunita' open-source, a nessuno interessa minimamente dire: "guardate che questo pezzo non l'ho fatto io e quindi un grazie a XXXXX". E comunque, anche se qualcuno lo dovesse mai spacciare per suo a me non interessa (tanto anche lui, per licenza GPL, e' costretto a rilasciare il SUO codice aperto se modifica tale libreria...

Ritorno a dire: io ho fatto il programma per me, perche' mi serviva, perche' non avevo altro da fare, o per puro sfizio...non per altri! Quindi anche solo il pensare che qualcuno lo reputi cosi' buono da usarlo nei suo progetti mi sembra gia' una bella soddisfazione!

----------

## AlterX

 *grentis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ritorno a dire: io ho fatto il programma per me, perche' mi serviva, perche' non avevo altro da fare, o per puro sfizio...non per altri! Quindi anche solo il pensare che qualcuno lo reputi cosi' buono da usarlo nei suo progetti mi sembra gia' una bella soddisfazione!

 

Anche io ragiono così, però , tra usare il codice di base, e usare la libreria, con la quale si attesta la paternità, penso che sia molto più utile quest'ultima!

Ripeto: non è che non voglio rilasciare il codice, ma voglio una visibilità nella comunità sia open-source che non, per vari motivi (ad esempio nel curriculum  :Laughing:  ).

Se rilasci il sorgente, chiunque può farne quello che vuole...e se ci sono ottomila curriculum con lo stesso codice, nel curriculum diventa più una penalizzazione che un successo personale!! questo è solo un esempio ovviamente, ma rende l'idea...

----------

## grentis

 *Quote:*   

> Ripeto: non è che non voglio rilasciare il codice, ma voglio una visibilità nella comunità sia open-source che non, per vari motivi (ad esempio nel curriculum  ). 

 

Secondo me nella comunita' open-source non avrai tutta questa visibilita' non rilasciando il codice (essendo l'open-source basata sul rilascio dei sorgenti). Seconda cosa...se uno volesse modificare la tua libreria (per qualsiasi motivo - che puo' essere aumento di funzioni o quant'altro) non potrebbe, sarebbe quindi costretto ad usare altre librerie (magari aperte) o riscrivendone una da zero. Quindi anche in questo caso non otterresti visibilita' perche' meno gente la potrebbe usare se non corrisponde al 100% ai suoi scopi

E se tu crei un programma "aperto" nessuno di vieta di rivendicarne la paternita'...e secondo me non sarebbe affatto una penalizzazione l'affermare che "hai creato tu il programma ma hai deciso di rilasciarne il codice perche' credi nello scambio di informazioni/idee che da questo puo' venire)

Se qualcuno modica la tua libreria magari facendo qualcosa che tu non avevi pensato anche tu ne trarresti beneficio...

----------

## xchris

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> sinceramente non capisco ancora per quale motivazione tu non voglia 
> 
> rilasciare la libreria sotto GPL
> 
> 

 

quoto!

GPL cmq ti permette di rivendicarne la paternita'!

e allora perche' non GPL?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## marowak

Se il codice non è aperto, come ci si può fidare a fornire username e password alla tua libreria ed essere sicuri che le informazioni non vengano inviate a terzi?

Ciao,

Marowak

----------

## xchris

benvenuto!

e...

ottima osservazione!

----------

## 3n1gm4

 *grentis wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ripeto: non è che non voglio rilasciare il codice, ma voglio una visibilità nella comunità sia open-source che non, per vari motivi (ad esempio nel curriculum  ).  
> 
> Secondo me nella comunita' open-source non avrai tutta questa visibilita' non rilasciando il codice (essendo l'open-source basata sul rilascio dei sorgenti). Seconda cosa...se uno volesse modificare la tua libreria (per qualsiasi motivo - che puo' essere aumento di funzioni o quant'altro) non potrebbe, sarebbe quindi costretto ad usare altre librerie (magari aperte) o riscrivendone una da zero. Quindi anche in questo caso non otterresti visibilita' perche' meno gente la potrebbe usare se non corrisponde al 100% ai suoi scopi
> 
> E se tu crei un programma "aperto" nessuno di vieta di rivendicarne la paternita'...e secondo me non sarebbe affatto una penalizzazione l'affermare che "hai creato tu il programma ma hai deciso di rilasciarne il codice perche' credi nello scambio di informazioni/idee che da questo puo' venire)
> ...

 

se rlascia il codice non puo' prendersi 60 caratteri dell'sms (lasciandone all'utente 80) per metterci la sua pubblicita'. Risultato: sideSMS e' in python e funziona sia su win che su linux.... mi fa usare i 360caratteri di vodafone... uso quello  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *3n1gm4 wrote:*   

> ...

 

Naturalmente il "quotare con umanità" non vale per il solo AlterX ma per tutti  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## AlterX

 *3n1gm4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se rlascia il codice non puo' prendersi 60 caratteri dell'sms (lasciandone all'utente 80) per metterci la sua pubblicita'. Risultato: sideSMS e' in python e funziona sia su win che su linux.... mi fa usare i 360caratteri di vodafone... uso quello 

 

Veramente vorrei rilasciare il binario che permette di inviare tutti i caratteri senza nessuna pubblicità e limite!!

La differenza è che la mia lib non va in errore, è stabile e ci mette anche 5 sec. tra auth e invio sms!!!

 *marowak wrote:*   

> Se il codice non è aperto, come ci si può fidare a fornire username e password alla tua libreria ed essere sicuri che le informazioni non vengano inviate a terzi?
> 
> 

 

Scusa ma allora tu non usi software proprietario!?!?

Sai che mi importa di sapere il tuo account, o i tuoi dati...!!!

E' garantito, come lo è stata la versione limitata che più di cento cristiani hanno già provato!!!

----------

## mrfree

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La differenza è che la mia lib non va in errore, è stabile e ci mette anche 5 sec. tra auth e invio sms!!!
> 
> 

 

Mhhh non ti sembra azzardata come affermazione?  :Smile: 

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa ma allora tu non usi software proprietario!?!?
> 
> Sai che mi importa di sapere il tuo account, o i tuoi dati...!!!
> ...

 

Personalmente uso sw proprietario solo se necessario e sicuramente prima di farlo cerco un qualche sw equivalente ma libero, ad esempio considerando i tuoi 5 secondi, se esiste uno script libero o altro che di secondi ne impiega 30 o più, lo preferirei al tuo e magari contribuirei allo sviluppo dello stesso tentando di ottenere performance migliori  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marowak

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Scusa ma allora tu non usi software proprietario!?!?
> 
> Sai che mi importa di sapere il tuo account, o i tuoi dati...!!!
> 
> E' garantito, come lo è stata la versione limitata che più di cento cristiani hanno già provato!!!

 

Se utilizzo linux e' anche perche' ho maggiore affidabilita' in questo senso; non inserisco mai password in software closed source.

----------

## xchris

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa ma allora tu non usi software proprietario!?!?
> 
> 

 

tendenzialmente no!

anzi... no proprio.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sai che mi importa di sapere il tuo account, o i tuoi dati...!!!
> 
> 

 

bhe sono convinto che tu non lo faccia... ma il dubbio e' sempre lecito.

Quello che io non capisco a dire il vero e' il target.

Se venderai la libreria chi la comprera'?

Di certo non la si puo' considerare affidabile vista la natura di invio del messaggio.

Omnitel impiega 2 minuti a cambiare le pagine e il modo di accedervi e magari con un applicazione in flash...

Per servizi professionali ci si deve rivolgere a chi vende pacchetti di SMS che permettono molto di + ad un costo non eccessivo.

Sinceramente questo tipo di applicazione (non la tua in particolare) non mi pare adatta ad un servizio serio.

Del tutto IMHO e senza offesa!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *marowak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se utilizzo linux e' anche perche' ho maggiore affidabilita' in questo senso; non inserisco mai password in software closed source.

 

Ogni volta che c'è un programma dove devi inserire user e password ti spulci il sorgente??

----------

## xchris

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ogni volta che c'è un programma dove devi inserire user e password ti spulci il sorgente??

 

io sempre!

no scherzo  :Very Happy: 

il punto e' che dove c'e' il sorgente e' difficile che uno faccia il furbo perche' presto verrebbe pizzicato.

In uno closed sourced a meno di sniffate qua e la e' + facile. (che faccia il furbo)

ciao

----------

## marowak

No, non spulcio il sorgente, ma mi fido maggiormente.

Per spiegarmi meglio, mi fido maggiormente se il sorgente e' visionabile e quindi io o qualcuno che utilizza il programma lo puo' visionare o aver visionato.

Chiaramente la sicurezza non c'e' mai, e' una questione di fiducia ...

Tuttavia, domandare e' lecito, rispondere e' cortesia  :Smile:  Senza mettere in dubbio la buona fede del programmatore, volevo capire da parte di alterx in che modo un utente si puo' sentire tutelato, tutto qui...

Grazie a tutti

----------

## X-Drum

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Ogni volta che c'è un programma dove devi inserire user e password ti spulci il sorgente??

 

io no, ma un prg opensource è anche una garanzia sulla privacy 

garanzia che sicuramente dietro non ci saranno "magheggi"

del tipo spyware invio di informazioni a chissa chi (vedi acroread -_-")

Ma questo in linea di massima non voglio certo sostenere che tutti

i prg closed source facciano questo o che la famosa libreria di alterx

faccia una cosa analoga...

Solo non adopero solitamente porgrammi closed per via di queste "paranoie".

Puo' darsi che il periodo (ormai lontano) trascorso come utente M$Window$

abbia contribuito notevolemte a sensibilizzarmi su questo punto

EDIT:

 *xchris wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> il punto e' che dove c'e' il sorgente e' difficile che uno faccia il furbo perche' presto verrebbe pizzicato.
> 
> In uno closed sourced a meno di sniffate qua e la e' + facile. (che faccia il furbo)
> ...

 

concordo

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

si ma mi sembrava un po esagerato il non inserire MAI una passowrd in un closed source  :Very Happy: 

Per il resto è normale che uno si fidi di più degli open..

Io personalmente sono a favore dell'open sorce, anche se non eliminerei mai i programmi closed source (insomma, un programmatore dovrà pur vivere di qualcosa...)

----------

## xchris

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io personalmente sono a favore dell'open sorce, anche se non eliminerei mai i programmi closed source (insomma, un programmatore dovrà pur vivere di qualcosa...)

 

bhe se il programma ti serve... non si scappa...

non e' una scelta di vita radicale!

se posso opto per l'open anche se magari non ha le stesse feature..

certo che se la differenza e' abissale andrei closed.

Fortunatamente io vivo open... open e felice  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AlterX

Cerco, senza quotare, di rispondere a tutti i post inseriti...

Allora:

1° - la libreria non è assolutamente più in vendita. Il binario è disponibile, previo inserimento crediti, e permette di inviare tutti i caratteri che vodafone mette a disposizione.

2° - se vodafone dovesse cambiare percorsi, aggiungere, o altro, la libreria già prevede un set di API che permette agevolmente (senza che ricompili la libreria), a chi è programmatore, di adattarla per le esigenze.

3° Se la volete scarica, quando disponibile, siete liberi: se vi fate le pippe mentali sul closed-source e altre menate di privacy, sono problemi vostri!

4° - Non dite stupidaggini sul non inserire dati sensibili su software closed, perchè tutti avete usato Microsoft o altri prodotti

su questa piattaforma...

5° (stavo dimenticando) la libreria ha quelle performance e stabilità dichiarate in questa sede.

6° Saluti

----------

## silian87

AlterX... non costringermi a partire con la decompilazione della libreria.........  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Cmq farai un binario per i poveri utenti:

macosx

linux/ppc

darwin/ppc

darwin/x86

linux/tutto_quello_che_c'e'

beos

etc etc

Insomma,... se fai un binario dovresti anche mantenere tutti quei binari per correttezza.... non e' piu' semplice metterlo in GPL?

La gpl tutela autore e utente, e ti lascia i diritti intellettuali e tiene traccia delle modifiche. Puoi sempre vendere un installar se la compilazione e' difficile... mica tutti gli utonti sanno compilarsi la robe... i soldi puoi farli lo stesso.

Ti pare che la suse sia fallita anche se fa a pagamento e molto e' GPL? No... perche' e' un casino stare la a compilare tutto, e quindi conviene pagare soldi per la iso. (era un esempio).

Ragionaci. :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Cerco, senza quotare, di rispondere a tutti i post inseriti...
> 
> Allora:
> 
> 1° - la libreria non è assolutamente più in vendita.
> ...

 

ok.. avendo cambiato idea... non si capiva +

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2° - se vodafone dovesse cambiare percorsi, aggiungere, o altro, la libreria già prevede un set di API che permette agevolmente (senza che ricompili la libreria), a chi è programmatore, di adattarla per le esigenze.
> 
> 

 

e' un bene,anche se perde un po' di senso la libreria a mio avviso (ma molto mio avviso!)

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3° Se la volete scarica, quando disponibile, siete liberi: se vi fate le pippe mentali sul closed-source e altre menate di privacy, sono problemi vostri!
> 
> 

 

aue... staccalmo! che ti aspetti da una comunità particolarmente sensibile a questa tematica?  :Laughing: 

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4° - Non dite stupidaggini sul non inserire dati sensibili su software closed, perchè tutti avete usato Microsoft o altri prodotti
> 
> su questa piattaforma...
> ...

 

estaccalmo ancora! hai usato la parola giusta.... avete!  :Laughing: 

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5° (stavo dimenticando) la libreria ha quelle performance e stabilità dichiarate in questa sede.
> 
> 

 

E' da verificare!Anche M$ dice che i suoi sono i SO migliori  :Wink: 

Cmq... non lo voglio mettere in dubbio.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6° Saluti

 

Saluti e nun te incazza'  :Laughing: 

----------

## assente

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2° - se vodafone dovesse cambiare percorsi, aggiungere, o altro, la libreria già prevede un set di API che permette agevolmente (senza che ricompili la libreria), a chi è programmatore, di adattarla per le esigenze.
> 
> 

 

Quindi se domani Vodafone mettesse i captcha la tua libreria sarebbe già in grado di decodificarli?  :Surprised: 

PS: è una battuta, comunque potrebbe succedere

----------

## lavish

In ogni caso, di fronte ad un software open-source e ad uno closed, poichè sono un perfetto taleban*-gnu (o almeno, mi sembra che così consideri chi la pensa in modo simile a me), preferisco utilizzare e in caso migliorare il software open. Che poi le prestazioni di quello open siano un pelo inferiori a quello closed (anche se è tutto da verificare) mi interessa ben poco in un ambito così frivolo.

Saluti a te

[EDIT]

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1° - la libreria non è assolutamente più in vendita. Il binario è disponibile, previo inserimento crediti, e permette di inviare tutti i caratteri che vodafone mette a disposizione.
> 
> 

 

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Siccome è nata come una iniziativa individuale (anche per ottenere un ritorno economico), ho
> 
> lavorato duro e tenendo conto dell'efficienza e qualità del prodotto. 
> ...

 

....

Altra cosa che mi era sfuggita: ma chi pensi che QUI, IN QUESTA COMUNITÀ si metta a sviluppare un'applicazione sopra a una tua libreria closed? Orsù, siamo quasi tutti talebani* se non ti fosse chiaro  :Laughing: 

* il termine talebano non è assolutamente riferito a persone, fatti realmente accaduti ecc, lo uso in modo erroneo poichè è l'epiteto (in campo sw) che mi porto dietro molto scherzosamente, affibiatomi da alcuni miei amici che utilizzano windows.  :Wink: 

----------

